# In-car rod storage



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Paffoh got me thinking about this a few weeks ago - considering the amount of fishing we do, it makes sense to have a secure and organised rod storage system, rather than just jamming rods in with all the other gear in the back of the car.

After much consideration and a few trips to Bunnings, I came up with a working prototype, which had its first proper trial on the weekend, and worked a treat! 










The structural parts of the rack are lengths of painted aluminium that are used to make DIY fly screens (~$10 per 2.5m length). They are attached at the front using the mounting points for the luggage barrier (that was the easy bit). I secured the rear rail by removing the back trims to get access to the roof space, and looping some big cable ties around some of the structural mouldings in the roof. The front rings are poly pipe lined with that draft-stopper sticky foam. Rods are secured at the rear with velcro cable ties, with a short length of bungee cord across all the butts once they are velcroed in place. The rods didn't look like moving over a 300km round trip, so I think it is safe enough.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

what? and stop snapping the tips off my bream sticks and jagging myself on jigheads/lures? no thanks... ;-) :? :shock:


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

Great idea!

I might have to do something similar in my car.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I use to have a similar system I made out of wood and lined with felt. But after talkng to a few people its not reccomended for high end rods. You go over a few big bumps and the stress on the tip ends of the rods could cause fractures then next time you hook up to a good fish snap crackle pop.
I did travel round with my rods like that for over a year an none ever snapped but what I was told did make sense when you look up and see the rods bouncing around.

Cheers Dave


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Saw that Ezra had something similar in his car , Nissan Xtrail I think it was. Made up something similar for mine then realized that the rods were too long to have something like that in my little Hyundai Accent :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

you obviously dont have kids yet Jase. My 5 year old would love swinging off those monkey bars...


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

justcrusin said:


> I use to have a similar system I made out of wood and lined with felt. But after talkng to a few people its not reccomended for high end rods. You go over a few big bumps and the stress on the tip ends of the rods could cause fractures then next time you hook up to a good fish snap crackle pop.
> I did travel round with my rods like that for over a year an none ever snapped but what I was told did make sense when you look up and see the rods bouncing around.
> 
> Cheers Dave


What if you took the reels off?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> What if you took the reels off?


It wasn't about the reels weight more about the high modulous graphite rods strengths and weakness's they have a tendancy to fracture across the rod when hit. The newer rods are getting a lot better for this and the lower IM6 rods are ok. But the high end stuff while giving exception feeling through the rod does make them a bit more fragile for knocks and bumps.

I probably also should say I carry round 1-4 kg rods not 10- 20kg kingy or snapper rods.

Cheers Dave


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

This's what I've got.
I purchased it in the states but haven't seen an equivalent produst here.
It wasn't expensive and it just made out of seatbelt material. The front rack has loops to slide the ends into and the rear rack has velcro fixtures to secure the rods.
Not toally rock solid but it works well on rough roads even with heavy stuff in it.
Cheers.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> > What if you took the reels off?
> 
> 
> It wasn't about the reels weight more about the high modulous graphite rods strengths and weakness's they have a tendancy to fracture across the rod when hit. The newer rods are getting a lot better for this and the lower IM6 rods are ok. But the high end stuff while giving exception feeling through the rod does make them a bit more fragile for knocks and bumps.
> ...


Interesting reading and something I hadn't considered.

I've been using this system for years now, since I got interested in the whole Bream tournament thing, and I carry all 1-3kg top end graphite rods with mine (Black Diamonds and Millerods). As you can see, I have 9 outfits stored up there.

My rods rest in rubber cups though, and any metal they touch is covered with a strip of hi-density foam rubber. I've never had a problem with one, and they dont tend to bounce around at all. In fact, I consider them safer up there and out of the way than any other method I've used to transport them.
























I used all existing mounting points within the vehicle when manufacturing and fitting mine, to save cutting, chopping, drilling and mutilating my wagon.

Excuse the fact that the rear support bar has still not been powdercoated after all these years.......I put that down to my own laziness.


----------

